# Modifier -51



## kristinab (Jun 9, 2009)

I need some insight on the modifier -51.  We have a patient that had two MRI's done on the same day.  One was done on the left knee and the other was done on the right knee.  Should the modifier -51 be appended to the second MRI?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 9, 2009)

I would use the 50 modifier for bilateral or depending on the payer Lt on one line and RT on the other


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 9, 2009)

I would start with LT and RT.  _Usually_ radiology codes are not submitted with modifier -50.


----------



## kristinab (Jun 9, 2009)

Does the second procedure require a modifier?  A modifier was put on it and I didn't see anything in any of the guidelines, ect.  It was paid with a -51 but it was also paid at a reduced fee.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 9, 2009)

kristinaf said:


> Does the second procedure require a modifier?  A modifier was put on it and I didn't see anything in any of the guidelines, ect.  It was paid with a -51 but it was also paid at a reduced fee.



I don't believe mod -51 is appropriate for an MRI of the knee.  It should be billed with RT, LT, or 50 (again I prefer RT and LT).  No reduced fee should be applied.  Are you billing the radiologist (professional) or technical side?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 9, 2009)

Agree, I use the 50 especially for Medicare and some of the commercials but LT, RT for BCBS so it just depends, but no need for a 51.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 10, 2009)

I agree also. LT & RT are the way to go with those.


----------

